# My Target This Year



## TX HOOKSETTER

What do y'all think?


----------



## Riley & Sons

I think that's a da** big target!


----------



## "The Marshall"

Good one.
At my place he would go nocturnal tomorrow..lol


----------



## tlt_tamu

Hope you get to ground check his a##!!! Nice Deer


----------



## FishTEX

Make sure you look at the antlers AFTER you shoot LOL. Very good looking deer


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pacontender

Great buck. Good luck.


----------



## Yellow Mouth Chaser

If I saw something like that I would probably be shaking so bad that I would do better to just throw my entire bow at him.


----------



## hog_down

pacontender said:


> Great buck. Good luck.


X 2, he's a hoss


----------



## TX HOOKSETTER

Yellow Mouth Chaser said:


> If I saw something like that I would probably be shaking so bad that I would do better to just throw my entire bow at him.


:rotfl:

Thanks for all the comments everyone.


----------



## Mallardman02

Awesome looking buck! How tall is that Hog panel?


----------



## TX HOOKSETTER

Mallardman02 said:


> Awesome looking buck! How tall is that Hog panel?


Standard 34" but I have cut up some and added to the top where I had cows jumping in.


----------



## Whitebassfisher

I hope you get drawn on him quartering slightly away inside 20 yards and him not be alerted.


----------



## RedXCross

A Stud


----------



## texastkikker

Is he dead yet?....hes a good'un


----------



## TX HOOKSETTER

texastkikker said:


> Is he dead yet?....hes a good'un


Not yet he isn't. Hopefully catch up to him in a couple of weeks.


----------



## Rack Ranch

What about any more pics? Has he been back?


----------



## chugbug1120

Great Frame, Love the Tine Length. Good Luck to you my Friend and may your arrow fly true!


----------



## cva34

Yup a SHOOTER go getem!


----------



## Big Guns 1971

I would pop that Axis first. But that's just me. Great deer


----------



## Screeminreel

Awesome buck hope to see you posing with him soon.

I had the oldest grandson out after this one youth weekend









He decided he liked another one so I'll be after this one hard with my bow.

Good luck to you on yours.


----------



## TX HOOKSETTER

Rack Ranch said:


> What about any more pics? Has he been back?


No more pics yet as he has moved to his rutting grounds. he has been seen though on a different part of our lease. last year during the rut we seen him in the same area. so I can only hope that he eludes an arrow until the rut is over when he comes back to his home.


----------



## TX HOOKSETTER

Screeminreel said:


> Awesome buck hope to see you posing with him soon.
> 
> I had the oldest grandson out after this one youth weekend
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He decided he liked another one so I'll be after this one hard with my bow.
> 
> Good luck to you on yours.


That buck has a ton of character for sure. Hope to see some LDP's of you with him.


----------



## Screeminreel

The challenge will be being able to get to full draw once I have it in that close.

To date the closest I have seen him was around 350yds last fall and I wasn't interested in taking him.


----------

